# Who has the best looking mk1 tt?



## j4zz_x

Hi guys this is just for fun, so play nice.

I just wanted to know what people on here considered the best looking tt on the forum? People are free to post their own tt's or other members. This is a vote purely on looks, and not performance. So please to criticise other peoples view, as this is for fun. Hopefully other member can get some inspiration on doing up their own cars.

Hopefully this might be pic heavy?


----------



## tonksy26

Kaz not posted any pictures yet ?


----------



## Adam-tt

tonksy26 said:


> Kaz not posted any pictures yet ?


lol


----------



## terry mardi

Mine isn't too bad looking 8)










Yes I know what you're thinking... 'Wow stunning car, is it for sale'? Funny you should think that, yes it is for sale in the for sale section on here for £2850 ..... (shameless plug) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## kazinak

there is no such a thing as the best looking, it's down to the personal taste :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

lol ^

Adam crack a picture of your TT up, not sure if ive seen yours apart from the pic on the RR.

Charlie's is very nice.. He should crack a picture up.

Kaz... very nice, im sure will be along very soon with pics :wink:

Basscube looks nice.

I think her name was shelly or somthing like that. Not seen her on here for a long time but saw her at a car show last year and looked stunning (purple TT).

Cnt think of anyone elses to be honest with you. Hopfully the above will be along with picstures later on


----------



## kazinak

Neb's isthes best looking tt for me


----------



## Rich196

I like nem's kingfisher blue is amazing


----------



## Charlie

tonksy26 said:


> lol ^
> 
> Adam crack a picture of your TT up, not sure if ive seen yours apart from the pic on the RR.
> 
> Charlie's is very nice.. He should crack a picture up.
> 
> Kaz... very nice, im sure will be along very soon with pics :wink:
> 
> Basscube looks nice.
> 
> I think her name was shelly or somthing like that. Not seen her on here for a long time but saw her at a car show last year and looked stunning (purple TT).
> 
> Cnt think of anyone elses to be honest with you. Hopfully the above will be along with picstures later on


I am extremely flattered  :-* :-* I saw this thread but wasn't planning on posting any pics.

I love it but there are far better out there obviously.


































New wheels coming soon and possibly going back to the standard bootlid with spoiler extension 

Charlie


----------



## Adam-tt

tonksy26 said:


> Adam crack a picture of your TT up, not sure if ive seen yours apart from the pic on the RR.


will wait till the new grill is on first


----------



## lesstatt

Ok here we go, only just had it but lovin it so far


----------



## jayz_son

if i had a v6 front bumper and could go a bit lower (restricted because of my exhaust bracket) i think mine is :lol: but there are some stunning tt's on here, as long as they sit right with the right wheels/spacer size/ and no stupid bodykits almost all tt's look stunning on here, theres not many colours i dislike either.

charlies red tt has the perfect stance imo wish i could get my one like it, even though we have the same coliovers :x

this green i hate with a passion http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=au...=18&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:18&tx=56&ty=116


----------



## redsilverblue

jayz_son said:


> if i had a v6 front bumper and could go a bit lower (restricted because of my exhaust bracket) i think mine is :lol: but there are some stunning tt's on here, as long as they sit right with the right wheels/spacer size/ and no stupid bodykits almost all tt's look stunning on here, theres not many colours i dislike either.
> 
> charlies red tt has the perfect stance imo wish i could get my one like it, even though we have the same coliovers :x
> 
> this green i hate with a passion http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=au...=18&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:18&tx=56&ty=116


When I read "this green" I thought it has to be mine :lol:


----------



## jayz_son

redsilverblue said:


> jayz_son said:
> 
> 
> 
> if i had a v6 front bumper and could go a bit lower (restricted because of my exhaust bracket) i think mine is :lol: but there are some stunning tt's on here, as long as they sit right with the right wheels/spacer size/ and no stupid bodykits almost all tt's look stunning on here, theres not many colours i dislike either.
> 
> charlies red tt has the perfect stance imo wish i could get my one like it, even though we have the same coliovers :x
> 
> this green i hate with a passion http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=au...=18&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:18&tx=56&ty=116
> 
> 
> 
> When I read "this green" I thought it has to be mine :lol:
Click to expand...

no yours is a much nicer green, that green above apparantly was an OPTIONAL EXTRA on the audi s3. sickening


----------



## adajason

jayz_son said:


> if i had a v6 front bumper and could go a bit lower (restricted because of my exhaust bracket) i think mine is :lol: but there are some stunning tt's on here, as long as they sit right with the right wheels/spacer size/ and no stupid bodykits almost all tt's look stunning on here, theres not many colours i dislike either.
> 
> charlies red tt has the perfect stance imo wish i could get my one like it, even though we have the same coliovers :x
> 
> this green i hate with a passion http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=au...=18&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:11,s:18&tx=56&ty=116


 [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## kazinak

as i said, its down to the personal taste, 
personally i love dark green , and hate red roadsters , specially with the big turbos and votex front lip


----------



## Adam-tt

kazinak said:


> as i said, its down to the personal taste,
> personally i love dark green , and hate red roadsters , specially with the big turbos and votex front lip


im glad its just roadsters lol


----------



## shshivji

My mates TT in my honest opinion is the nicest i've seen, always cleaned and polished and never taken out in bad weather, this pic doesn't justify how nice it is, but trust me its in the flesh nothing compares.










Its Marks TT, who's also an active forum member. hope he doesn't mind me showing off his car....lol 

Shak


----------



## kazinak

:lol:


----------



## andyTT180

kazinak said:


> as i said, its down to the personal taste,
> personally i love dark green , and hate red roadsters , specially with the big turbos and votex front lip


+1 its all personal taste.

I wouldn't change anything else cosmetically on mine because its exactly what I like


----------



## adajason

kazinak said:


> as i said, its down to the personal taste,
> personally i love dark green , and hate red roadsters , specially with the big turbos and votex front lip


Thanks Kaz  
I love your photographs btw especially your current signature pic


----------



## shshivji

This is mine, I like it anyway...lol 





































Shak


----------



## markypoo

andyTT180 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i said, its down to the personal taste,
> personally i love dark green , and hate red roadsters , specially with the big turbos and votex front lip
> 
> 
> 
> +1 its all personal taste.
> 
> I wouldn't change anything else cosmetically on mine because its exactly what I like
Click to expand...

Needs another tail pipe :wink:


----------



## andyTT180

markypoo said:


> Needs another tail pipe :wink:


Don't want to be accused of trying to make it look like a 225 :lol: :lol:


----------



## mauvedipstick15




----------



## Hoggy

.








.








.








.









Hoggy.


----------



## andyTT180

mauvedipstick15 said:


>


Looks 8) A red QS has to be the nicest standard TT


----------



## adajason

Three of my personal favorites (in no particular order):

1.ian222 - Black with vortex kit (Normally I detest aftermarket kits, but this looks great)
2. Tim G - Silverish blue colour? (was simply amazing)
3. Earnie/Gwerks?? - Olive Green desert pearl - same as mine :wink: (Gwerks/players? had alphard weels, and green rs4 bucket seats)

[smiley=sweetheart.gif]

Has anyone got pics of them?


----------



## markypoo

Hoggy now lets see a pic with the QS wheels on :roll: :wink:


----------



## markypoo

andyTT180 said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Needs another tail pipe :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want to be accused of trying to make it look like a 225 :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Well most 225 owners make theirs look like a V6 or Qs so I wouldn't worry :wink:


----------



## shshivji

andyTT180 said:


> mauvedipstick15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks 8) A red QS has to be the nicest standard TT
Click to expand...

Very very nice 

Shak


----------



## Neb

Thanks Kaz.

markypoo's (well your old black one - you sold right?) and TimG's were always my favs.


----------



## markypoo

Neb said:


> Thanks Kaz.
> 
> markypoo's (well your old black one - you sold right?) and TimG's were always my favs.


Yes sadly went to a Milton Keynes Munter [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

Im really happy with mine atm. So much so i concentrated on performance now.


----------



## j4zz_x

tonksy26 said:


> Im really happy with mine atm. So much so i concentrated on performance now.


Thats a nice looking car! i like wak's whitett and there was a black tt on here a while back, who i think sold it off. But that was a clean car with angel eyes and i think just some red brembos and rs4 wheel. I am not sure if it was the one in the post already, but i remember it from about 3 years ago.


----------



## kazinak

my car isn't perfect but i love it


----------



## j4zz_x

kazinak said:


> my car isn't perfect but i love it


that looks good too! And i think the other car i remember was amiTT's
http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1365382#p1365382


----------



## markusdarkus

The defence rests, your honour.... 

although these are my favs i have seen:


----------



## serdarmustafa1

terry mardi said:


> Mine isn't too bad looking 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know what you're thinking... 'Wow stunning car, is it for sale'? Funny you should think that, yes it is for sale in the for sale section on here for £2850 ..... (shameless plug) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


hey mate, i might be interested... drop me a pm with its details please.


----------



## markypoo

mauvedipstick15 said:


>


This would do nicely as my next TT so 5k is waiting here when you're ready :wink:


----------



## WashyTT




----------



## Bago47

My favourite TT 

EDIT:
Oh, an the best looking MK1 front:


----------



## Amaranth

I love all the Red Coupes first then all the red roadsters then all the black coupes then all the........


----------



## jamman

kazinak said:


> as i said, its down to the personal taste,
> personally i love dark green , and hate red roadsters , specially with the big turbos and votex front lip


Oh if you insist, just for you matey :wink:

(thanks for the info on the CH's appreciate it)


----------



## benb89

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## benb89

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich196

might be alright if it had a proper roof Jamman.


----------



## Diveratt

It would have to be a Coup there is no such thing as a good looking roadster

Ducks back down behind the parapet


----------



## jayz_son

benb89 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


i prefer this roof to the qs roof!


----------



## markypoo

Diveratt said:


> It would have to be a Coup there is no such thing as a good looking roadster
> 
> Ducks back down behind the parapet


Who fecking asked you :roll:


----------



## VSPURS

Bago47 said:


> My favourite TT


It doesn't look like that anymore:


----------



## markypoo

Make it look like this again James :-*


----------



## TTSPORT666

VSPURS said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite TT
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like that anymore:
Click to expand...

Im so sorry,i cannot help myself, but the poor TT in the top picture looks like darth vaders helmet!! WTF???
So much better now bottom pic.


----------



## Adam-tt

markypoo said:


> Make it look like this again James :-*


nice alloys :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kazinak

shame they they doesn't fit over the big brakes :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

Ok enough you will start me off again [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I have it on good authority that the BBS CH does fit so come summer staggered here we come and I will be happy again


----------



## Adam-tt

wont be the same as them lovely Lm's


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ah James that pic with the LM's is soooo sweet man..... i think you should concider swapping your brakes to tarox and bolt on the LM's again......cough cough..... and sell the cayennes to me :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

adam-tt said:


> wont be the same as them lovely Lm's


Yeah they will so shut ya face :-*



TTSPORT666 said:


> and sell the cayennes to me :lol: :lol:
> 
> Damien.


993TT :wink:

I love 'em

http://www.thettshop.com/performance.as ... uct=600255


----------



## Mondo

Stirring [email protected] And all aimed at James, who's the sweetest, loveliest, non-pi$$-taking bloke on the Forum. What's he ever done to you?

:roll:

Kindest regards,

FB


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Stirring [email protected] And all aimed at James, who's the sweetest, loveliest, non-pi$$-taking bloke on the Forum. What's he ever done to you?
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> FB


Yeah never catch me taking the pi55 :wink:

Thanks FB :-* :lol: :lol:


----------



## Basscube

Here is mine


----------



## Mondo

Welcome, DB.

Did I mention how nice those LMs were?


----------



## Adam-tt

Mondo said:


> Stirring [email protected] And all aimed at James, who's the sweetest, loveliest, non-pi$$-taking bloke on the Forum. What's he ever done to you?
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> FB











:lol:


----------



## j4zz_x

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stirring [email protected] And all aimed at James, who's the sweetest, loveliest, non-pi$$-taking bloke on the Forum. What's he ever done to you?
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> FB
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah never catch me taking the pi55 :wink:
> 
> Thanks FB :-* :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Mux not been on today?


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Welcome, DB.
> 
> Did I mention how nice those LMs were?


I've taken my Valium and Prozac I'm ok now :wink:

Right some of us are at work so better do a little bit :lol:

Sorry OP great post back OT


----------



## Mondo

Pinocchio? Guilty as charged, M'Lord. :wink:

Not necessarily the best looking, but I love her:









[smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## philb

markusdarkus said:


>


Whose is this? Looks awesome!


----------



## sierra

heres my baby, its not liked by most but i love her.


----------



## j4zz_x

sierra said:


> heres my baby, its not liked by most but i love her.


How do you get over bumps?


----------



## sierra

It's on air suspension


----------



## T3RBO

I [smiley=sweetheart.gif] your car


----------



## j4zz_x

whats the ride like comapred to the normal springs or coilovers?


----------



## muxgt

tonksy26 said:


> Im really happy with mine atm. So much so i concentrated on performance now.


Very nice tonks


----------



## muxgt

markusdarkus said:


> The defence rests, your honour....
> 
> although these are my favs i have seen:


Nice black and white TT'S


----------



## muxgt

WashyTT said:


>


Very nice


----------



## muxgt

andyTT180 said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i said, its down to the personal taste,
> personally i love dark green , and hate red roadsters , specially with the big turbos and votex front lip
> 
> 
> 
> +1 its all personal taste.
> 
> I wouldn't change anything else cosmetically on mine because its exactly what I like
Click to expand...

Its' a 180 but still looking nice as it's black and with those DRL'S


----------



## muxgt

jamman said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> as i said, its down to the personal taste,
> personally i love dark green , and hate red roadsters , specially with the big turbos and votex front lip
> 
> 
> 
> Oh if you insist, just for you matey :wink:
> 
> (thanks for the info on the CH's appreciate it)
Click to expand...

Nice deep dish wheel Jamman BUT I think 
 :lol: :lol: :lol: how gay


----------



## jamman

sierra said:


> heres my baby, its not liked by most but i love her.


So you should great car very smooth and carrying off the euro look


----------



## muxgt

adam-tt said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stirring [email protected] And all aimed at James, who's the sweetest, loveliest, non-pi$$-taking bloke on the Forum. What's he ever done to you?
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Kindest regards,
> 
> FB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

+1 :lol:


----------



## muxgt

j4zz_x said:


> sierra said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres my baby, its not liked by most but i love her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get over bumps?
Click to expand...

Pick it up and put it in your pocket J4zz :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

j4zz_x said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Yeah never catch me taking the pi55 :wink:
> 
> Thanks FB :-* :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mux not been on today?
Click to expand...

Looks like "one cell" has turned up cue numerous dumb pointless posts ...

Time for bed methinks :wink: :lol:


----------



## muxgt

Thought you'd died and gone to hell! damn! I was dreaming :lol:

Joke  live long and be your usual W****R self :wink:


----------



## jacksonation

philb said:


> markusdarkus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose is this? Looks awesome!
Click to expand...

Not sure if its a forum members but it was/is for sale on ebay at the at the moment for a 5er under £15k!!

Personally I love Olive Green, not a colour I used to give even a second thought to but now I think its one of the classiest colours for the TT!

Here' mine...


----------



## Mondo

Yeah, never thought about green, but that is nice. And those Porshe twists are lovely. Good job.


----------



## Mondo

WashyTT said:


>


Now look, I've told you before: black inserts, smoked corners. Go! :wink:

Very nice it is, too.


----------



## jamman

Some very nice cars popping up good thread OP


----------



## muxgt

jacksonation said:


> philb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markusdarkus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whose is this? Looks awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure if its a forum members but it was/is for sale on ebay at the at the moment for a 5er under £15k!!
> 
> Personally I love Olive Green, not a colour I used to give even a second thought to but now I think its one of the classiest colours for the TT!
> 
> Here' mine...
Click to expand...

Oh sh** :lol: it's not a Porsche sorry bud... :roll:


----------



## Vrroom

Some absolutely beautiful cars on here. I love the TT mk1!

Here's one of mine in HDR at a show:


----------



## jamman

muxgt said:


> Oh sh** :lol: it's not a Porsche sorry bud... :roll:


----------



## jamman

What's the effect you've used there Vrroom ?


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> What's the effect you've used there Vrroom ?


he did say HDR lol


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> What's the effect you've used there Vrroom ?


It wasn't me. It was done by the photographer at the show. It's an actual photograph. It's called HDR photography. As I understand it, the camera takes 3 photos in rapid succession . . . covering the range of F-stops . . . and superimposes them . . . there is no effect added. The resulting photograph aligns light with apertures and ranges of focus that never are seen together naturally. So, you get a focused range with a quality of lighting that's unreal. The acronym is for "high dynamic range" and the technique has been around since dark room photography. It is the same process that Ansel Adams used to get that unreal quality of lighting he had in his black & whites. It's the digital world's answer to dark room technique. I was impressed when I first saw it and framed 3 of these pics by this photographer to go in my office.


----------



## Vrroom

Here are two more. Look at the reflective surfaces . . . (same show, same photographer).


----------



## jamman

Tootles off to google HDR, thanks Vrroom and Adam


----------



## Adam-tt

jamman said:


> Tootles off to google HDR, thanks Vrroom and Adam


if you send me the photos you want done I can do it using only one photo on photoshop


----------



## jacksonation

jamman said:


> muxgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sh** :lol: it's not a Porsche sorry bud... :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## jamman

Cool Adam thank you will do


----------



## sTTranger

for me one of the best looking mk1's is Ians (ian222)

Sorry dont have a pic to post


----------



## WashyTT

Mondo said:


> WashyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now look, I've told you before: black inserts, smoked corners. Go! :wink:
> 
> Very nice it is, too.
Click to expand...

How hard is it do do this and have you got example on what they will look like if do it?


----------



## NoMark

mauvedipstick15 said:


>


Very, very nice in my humble opinion.....


----------



## Mondo

WashyTT said:


> How hard is it do do this and have you got example on what they will look like if do it?


Fark! Just accidentally closed my first attempt at replying... :evil:

http://wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/wak_tt/wak_tt.htm

Details on how to do it can be found here: http://wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/eclips ... ttings.htm

It was too much for me, so I had someone fit my clear corners for me.


----------



## neilc

Heres mine.

And no the Micra's aren't mine


----------



## ROS225

Heres mine!


----------



## ROS225

More.......


----------



## Adam-tt

neilc said:


> Heres mine.
> 
> And no the Micra's aren't mine


I bet them micras are your track cars as they have so much power :-D


----------



## andyTT180

WashyTT said:


> Now look, I've told you before: black inserts, smoked corners. Go! :wink:
> 
> Very nice it is, too.


How hard is it do do this and have you got example on what they will look like if do it?[/quote]

Here's my clear corners with Black inserts


----------



## muxgt

Oh sh** :lol: it's not a Porsche sorry bud... :roll:[/quote]








[/quote]

:lol:[/quote]
The BIG Prick has spoken :lol: :lol: 
Don't be a hater because you think your the only one who is allowed to crack a joke or rip the piss out of people!.  

hosted at  More haters gonna hate here


----------



## warrenstuart

Blimey it's just taken my entire lunch break to read through this, look at the pics and laugh at the banter!
I'm afraid too much modding just kills it for me so looking through what's been posted so far IMO mauvedipstick15 has the best looking car









And dare i say it (cos his head is big enough already :lol: ) kaz has the best pic, great low angle mate









Warren.


----------



## jamman

I think there's some great cars on here Im so tempted to get a Red QS esp at the current prices but I know it would cause problems because I wouldn't be able to leave her alone :lol: :lol:

"Last edited by muxgt on 20 Jan 2012 14:49, edited 3 times in total."
Poor ol' muxley still hasn't figured out how to use quotes :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CH_TT

Also agree its down to personal taste.

Loving all the photos so far though nice Motors prefer them to the mk2s personally.

Anyway heres mine:


----------



## jamman

Very nice mate VERY


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> I think there's some great cars on here Im so tempted to get a Red QS esp at the current prices but I know it would cause problems because I wouldn't be able to leave her alone :lol: :lol:
> 
> "Last edited by muxgt on 20 Jan 2012 14:49, edited 3 times in total."
> Poor ol' muxley still hasn't figured out how to use quotes :roll: :lol: :lol:


You could always whip your BT lump out and stick it in a red QS :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> You could always whip your BT lump out and stick it in a red QS :wink:


Never was your mouth out Cousin :wink:


----------



## country boy

Always liked Ian's car and thought mine was quite a looker for its time especially the colour combo.


----------



## Adam-tt

Dam them seats look so nice in that colour


----------



## tonksy26

That blue is STUNNING !! better than red which was my favourite colour up until about 30 seconds ago!

Although im not sure on the headlights :? but damn that colour [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue

adam-tt said:


> Dam them seats look so nice in that colour


+1


----------



## adajason

I think this is one of my favorite pics ever (ian 222 - I hope he doesn't mind)


__
https://flic.kr/p/6039078740
 (couldn't attach link sorry)


----------



## neilc

adam-tt said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres mine.
> 
> And no the Micra's aren't mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet them micras are your track cars as they have so much power :-D
Click to expand...

Yeah the QS is my daily driver and the Micras are my weekend toys. You cant beat a cvt 1.0 Micra on track. Those 155/70/13's are so damn grippy :lol:


----------



## j4zz_x

adajason said:


> I think this is one of my favorite pics ever (ian 222 - I hope he doesn't mind)
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6039078740
> (couldn't attach link sorry)


Thats just photoshop/effects not what the car will really look like.


----------



## S16LAD

markypoo said:


> Neb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kaz.
> 
> markypoo's (well your old black one - you sold right?) and TimG's were always my favs.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sadly went to a Milton Keynes Munter [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:
Click to expand...

Who let you off the BMW forum... cheeky [email protected]


----------



## Andymitchell1

Love Predator's TT, Finished in Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren.
Think it really suits the TT

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=234145

Andy


----------



## muxgt

jamman said:


> I think there's some great cars on here Im so tempted to get a Red QS esp at the current prices but I know it would cause problems because I wouldn't be able to leave her alone :lol: :lol:
> 
> "Last edited by muxgt on 20 Jan 2012 14:49, edited 3 times in total."
> Poor ol' muxley still hasn't figured out how to use quotes :roll: :lol: :lol:


Is this better then jamman

The BIG Prick has spoken :lol: :lol: 
Don't be a hater because you think your the only one who is allowed to crack a joke or rip the piss out of people!.  

hosted at  More haters gonna hate here


----------



## ades tt 180

i do like this...


country boy said:


> Always liked Ian's car and thought mine was quite a looker for its time especially the colour combo.


........ heres mine







she's only a 180 but i luv her to bits.... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Mondo

I see smoked corners in your future, Ade.


----------



## ian222

Ok just for Charlie, Jason and Dave. Cheers guys


----------



## Devil

loving the wheels on this










mine below. would love a set of the wheels above on mine. are they speedlines or something like that ? whats the correct name for them and how much approx for 19s if ya know ?


----------



## wolff1

Something, just for the good mood  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjS6E5Bm ... ture=share


----------



## Kanikuman

Mine (click for a larger size).


----------



## wolff1

Kanikuman said:


> Mine (click for a larger size).


Great lookin it is mate, no doubt! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTSPORT666

ades tt 180 said:


> i do like this...
> 
> 
> country boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always liked Ian's car and thought mine was quite a looker for its time especially the colour combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........ heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's only a 180 but i luv her to bits.... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]
Click to expand...

Geez pic 3 wow!! that's made me want LM's on my Qs!! are they 19's?  
Some stunning cars on show guys.
Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

ian222 said:


> Ok just for Charlie, Jason and Dave. Cheers guys


WOW !!!!!! what rear spoiler is that in the second picture ?

Stunning car! Love the ride hight, perfect imo.


----------



## nicksttv6

two of my many favs
















nick.


----------



## MrHooky

country boy said:


> Always liked Ian's car and thought mine was quite a looker for its time especially the colour combo.


Is this sprint blue? And are they (replica) S6 wheels? Very classy and unique car. Like a lot...


----------



## Vrroom

Andymitchell1 said:


> Love Predator's TT, Finished in Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren.
> Think it really suits the TT
> 
> http://www2.********.co.uk/forum/viewto ... 2&t=234145
> 
> Andy


That is a very, VERY nice color. Another shade of gray! I love it!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Vrroom

jamman said:


> Oh if you insist, just for you matey :wink:


I love the interior on this! (Nice looking car overall . .. but the interior is . . . well . . . really cool.)


----------



## Wallsendmag




----------



## T3RBO

Some strong competitors there


----------



## MrHooky

I'm an OEM man personally so any mods (springs and spacers) have been to improve stance. Some of you I dare say will like the black team dynamics wheels I had on whilst having the BBS wheels refurbed to their former glory. They actually grew on me a bit, but I love by BBS wheels just the way they are.

Pretty simple looking V6 but it gets a lot of positive comments non the less...

Oh and yes I have been round the Nurburgring so I'm allowed the sticker!


----------



## wolff1

I wouldn't put BBS on an Audi


----------



## jamman

wolff1 said:


> I wouldn't put BBS on an Audi


Why :?


----------



## E3 YOB




----------



## Wak

I like mine! 

























Laughs in the faces of mk2's


----------



## greyhound

frakay100 said:


>


Were you in north london couple weeks bacj by any chance? Around wood green area?


----------



## jamman

Last 2 cars look ok I suppose.. :wink: :-*


----------



## wolff1

jamman said:


> wolff1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put BBS on an Audi
> 
> 
> 
> Why :?
Click to expand...

It's a brand, absolutely associated with BMW [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttpanos

Andymitchell1 said:


> Love Predator's TT, Finished in Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren.
> Think it really suits the TT
> 
> http://www2.********.co.uk/forum/viewto ... 2&t=234145
> 
> Andy


n5ce 8) very n5ce


----------



## kazinak

jamman said:


> wolff1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put BBS on an Audi
> 
> 
> 
> Why :?
Click to expand...

Because they look so good

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag

wolff1 said:


> I wouldn't put BBS on an Audi


my MkI came with BBS wheels from the factory

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## wolff1

Wallsendmag said:


> wolff1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put BBS on an Audi
> 
> 
> 
> my MkI came with BBS wheels from the factory
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes, but it's mostly BMW mate, say BBS to the fellas and the first thing, that pops out is BMW, there are exceptions of course, but anyway, personal choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neilc

wolff1 said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolff1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put BBS on an Audi
> 
> 
> 
> my MkI came with BBS wheels from the factory
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but it's mostly BMW mate, say BBS to the fellas and the first thing, that pops out is BMW, there are exceptions of course, but anyway, personal choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Seriously ? VW and Audi have extensivley used BBS wheels for years.


----------



## E3 YOB

greyhound said:


> frakay100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you in north london couple weeks bacj by any chance? Around wood green area?
Click to expand...

Hi no wasn't me, only got the car back on the road yesterday


----------



## R80RTT

jamman said:


> Last 2 cars look ok I suppose.. :wink: :-*


I love the picture of the orange seats matching your orange garage door at home lol


----------



## ades tt 180

Mondo said:


> I see smoked corners in your future, Ade.


mate, i'd love some but £70 stinks of rip off for 2 bits of plastic! :twisted: anyone know if they're cheaper anywhere else? [smiley=book2.gif] ...mind you...i'm waiting for my angel eyes to turn up so i might do some creeping round my missus and get her to buy me some so i can fit em both at the same time!...she'd look the muts nuts then!.....the car not the missus! :lol:


----------



## wolff1

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk[/quote]
Yes, but it's mostly BMW mate, say BBS to the fellas and the first thing, that pops out is BMW, there are exceptions of course, but anyway, personal choice [smiley=thumbsup.gif][/quote]

Seriously ? VW and Audi have extensivley used BBS wheels for years.[/quote]
Just going by the "fame" bro  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## pinky

I know my green TT isnt everyones most liked colour...but if I had to choose again then it would be green :mrgreen:


----------



## Vrroom

pinky said:


> I know my green TT isnt everyones most liked colour...but if I had to choose again then it would be green :mrgreen:


I think your green's beautiful! I'm glad everyone has and likes different colors! Boy it would get boring if they came in only one or two. Am I seeing correctly, are those matching green calipers you have? Nice touch!


----------



## Mondo

ades tt 180 said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see smoked corners in your future, Ade.
> 
> 
> 
> mate, i'd love some but £70 stinks of rip off for 2 bits of plastic! :twisted: anyone know if they're cheaper anywhere else? [smiley=book2.gif] ...mind you...i'm waiting for my angel eyes to turn up so i might do some creeping round my missus and get her to buy me some so i can fit em both at the same time!...she'd look the muts nuts then!.....the car not the missus! :lol:
Click to expand...

http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osdeclcofora.html

Works out about £60, so a little better. All you need now is someone who's heading off to the States that can bring them back for you. Like I am, in April... :wink:

And after seeing someone's silver coupe with tinted rear lights I might have to add that to my own list of minor mods.


----------



## ades tt 180

Mondo said:


> All you need now is someone who's heading off to the States that can bring them back for you. Like I am, in April...


hi mate, cant wait till april!....thats the impatient little kid in me!...been on their site and if you add on shipping it comes to £72ish.... my sister in law comes from florida so i may get her parents to get them and send them over....enjoy you holiday! 8)


----------



## Hark

wolff1 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolff1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put BBS on an Audi
> 
> 
> 
> Why :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a brand, absolutely associated with BMW [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...


----------



## jays_225

:lol: :lol: i see ur car everyday almost and im gutted i sold mine!

Laughs in the faces of mk2's







[/quote]


----------



## Adam-tt




----------



## Brendanb86

In terms of cars I've seen in the flesh, my favourites are Ian's....









...and Kaz's with the new wheels


----------



## tonksy26

Mondo said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see smoked corners in your future, Ade.
> 
> 
> 
> mate, i'd love some but £70 stinks of rip off for 2 bits of plastic! :twisted: anyone know if they're cheaper anywhere else? [smiley=book2.gif] ...mind you...i'm waiting for my angel eyes to turn up so i might do some creeping round my missus and get her to buy me some so i can fit em both at the same time!...she'd look the muts nuts then!.....the car not the missus! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osdeclcofora.html
> 
> Works out about £60, so a little better. All you need now is someone who's heading off to the States that can bring them back for you. Like I am, in April... :wink:
> 
> And after seeing someone's silver coupe with tinted rear lights I might have to add that to my own list of minor mods.
Click to expand...

Fancy picking me some up ?


----------



## Adam-tt

and me  i can see a group buy coming lol


----------



## Mondo

Cheeky feckers. :evil: :wink:

I _could _grab a few sets I suppose. I'll probably be there in April (for work, mind; not a holiday) and could get a few sets sent to me at the hotel. Might see if I can't sort something out closer to the time, see if they'd do a deal for, say, 5 lots.


----------



## Adam-tt

i would be up for that


----------



## Slackadder

Standard or modded?

Standard.... well my Avus silver 3.2 with mint red leather and orginal RS4 18 inch alloys must be a contender... :wink:

Anthony


----------



## tonksy26

Im in on the group buy for clear corners 8)


----------



## audimad

Rich196 said:


> I like nem's kingfisher blue is amazing


+1


----------



## pinky

Vrroom said:


> pinky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know my green TT isnt everyones most liked colour...but if I had to choose again then it would be green :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your green's beautiful! I'm glad everyone has and likes different colors! Boy it would get boring if they came in only one or two. Am I seeing correctly, are those matching green calipers you have? Nice touch!
Click to expand...

Thank you  I do like black cars normally but like you said...it would be very boring, if we all had black or silver.
The alloys are colour coded and the calipers are lime zest...to match my engine bay...the engine plastics are ment to be colour coded but they came out a bit grey...looks greener in the sunshine.


----------



## 4low

Mine from 2008,It's a bit dated now maybe, but i loved it, not long and the 2012 new Mk1 will be done, it's taking its time, but will be ready next year!!! 8)


----------



## VSPURS

4low said:


>


Stance is spot on!
Looks really good!


----------



## kazinak

saw this car at brands hatch back in 2010


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Brendanb86 said:


> In terms of cars I've seen in the flesh, my favourites are Ian's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Kaz's with the new wheels


Love it!


----------



## Vrroom

pinky said:


> Thank you  I do like black cars normally but like you said...it would be very boring, if we all had black or silver.
> The alloys are colour coded and the calipers are lime zest...to match my engine bay...the engine plastics are ment to be colour coded but they came out a bit grey...looks greener in the sunshine.


I can see the green in the engine covers. Very complete car . . . and good looking! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## T3RBO

4low said:


> Mine from 2008,It's a bit dated now maybe, but i loved it, not long and the 2012 new Mk1 will be done, it's taking its time, but will be ready next year!!! 8)


Looks awesome and can't wait to see what you do with the new one


----------



## EnfieldTT

Mine looks the nuts 8)


----------



## Hark

Love the picture of Ian's.


----------



## jayz_son

these are some of my favourite shots of mine


----------



## medlen1985

heres a few of mine


----------



## joTTa

Devil said:


> loving the wheels on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine below. would love a set of the wheels above on mine. are they speedlines or something like that ? whats the correct name for them and how much approx for 19s if ya know ?


http://www.ebay.es/itm/110609101123?ssP ... 1423.l2649


----------



## GrandeD

medlen1985 said:


> heres a few of mine


that rear left tyre is looking suspicious to me, pretty sure that is a directional tyre and is rotating the wrong way, but i may be wrong


----------



## medlen1985

GrandeD said:


> medlen1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> heres a few of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that rear left tyre is looking suspicious to me, pretty sure that is a directional tyre and is rotating the wrong way, but i may be wrong
Click to expand...

You are right my friend. I swapped it over about ten minutes later. Do not even know how they ended up like that.


----------



## jgp-tt

I hope Graham (Love_iTT) doesn't mind, but this is one of the best looking TTR's on here


----------



## joTTa

I think this is one of the best










and here you ruin it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## GrandeD

medlen1985 said:


> You are right my friend. I swapped it over about ten minutes later. Do not even know how they ended up like that.


Good stuff was just checking incase it hadnt been noticed


----------



## Love_iTT

jgp-tt said:


> I hope Graham (Love_iTT) doesn't mind, but this is one of the best looking TTR's on here


Blimey John, thanks. That's so kind. She does look nice sitting there though.

What have I done!  Nope, mustn't think like that. Onwards and upwards as they say.

Graham


----------



## Neb

My new favourite for sure. Looks awesome.



ian222 said:


> Ok just for Charlie, Jason and Dave. Cheers guys


----------



## Predator

Vrroom said:


> Andymitchell1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Predator's TT, Finished in Crystal Palladium Grey from Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren.
> Think it really suits the TT
> 
> http://www2.********.co.uk/forum/viewto ... 2&t=234145
> 
> Andy
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very, VERY nice color. Another shade of gray! I love it!! [smiley=dude.gif]
Click to expand...

I like it very much too :lol: , thank u for ur comments
i wanna put back the V6 grill with the rings paint black , i wanna see if it look better


----------



## Naresh

My contribution.........


----------



## mooney

Wow, what wheels are these?


----------



## Brendanb86

I think they are called Nouvalari's? They looks so good on the TT.


----------



## Bago47

BugaTTi

From other thread.


----------



## kazinak

it's not a bugatti, it's f.. piece of shit


----------



## Bago47

kazinak said:


> it's not a bugatti, it's f.. piece of shit


It's a TT with bugatti-look front bumper. I like it


----------



## kazinak

are you blind ?


----------



## Bago47

It reminds me of bugatti. And the design of bonnet (marked with green) is same.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Bago47 said:


> It reminds me of bugatti. And the design of bonnet (marked with green) is same.


Should have gone to spec savers :wink: :lol:


----------



## kazinak

YELLOW_TT said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It reminds me of bugatti. And the design of bonnet (marked with green) is same.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have gone to spec savers :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ades tt 180

Bago47 said:


> BugaTTi
> 
> From other thread.


 them slovaks are strange! :lol:


----------



## Bago47

I hope that was a sarkasm. :x I'm from Slovenia not Slovakia. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## lesstatt

Bago47 said:


> I hope that was a sarkasm. :x I'm from Slovenia not Slovakia. [smiley=book2.gif]


Im sure Borat would love that abomination, but not in the UK thats for sure, unless your a chav of course


----------



## glslang

Bago47 said:


> BugaTTi
> 
> From other thread.


So the question was "Who has the best looking mk1 TT? Well, definitely not this guy... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225

the f**kin state of it! he would get loads under the old scrappage scheme :lol: :lol:


----------



## DCB 070

glslang said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BugaTTi
> 
> From other thread.
Click to expand...

it reminds me of AUDI R 0 concept car 8)


----------



## j4zz_x

Bago47 said:


> BugaTTi
> 
> From other thread.


Is that just body filler? i wouldnt wanna be in a hit driving that


----------



## ViperOneZero

j4zz_x said:


> Bago47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BugaTTi
> 
> From other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that just body filler? i wouldnt wanna be in a hit driving that
Click to expand...

What the hell is that... some form of modern art?


----------



## spilz

Hopefully this will save this post.

found some nice TT's on here!

lets not turn this into a debate on air ride lol. These cars look spot on.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5482100-audi-tt-s-on-air


----------



## roddy

couldnt agree,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, less !


----------



## spilz

roddy said:


> couldnt agree,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, less !


SHHH. or i'll stop paying for your prescriptions.


----------



## redsilverblue

Bago47 said:


> BugaTTi
> 
> From other thread.


  
jamman's and Mondo's talk about the but plug in the "Oil and filter change" thread is more on topic than this car in this thread :?


----------



## Naresh

Back on topic. I always liked GEM's (John's) old car...


----------



## Mondo

redsilverblue said:


> jamman's and Mondo's talk about the but plug in the "Oil and filter change" thread is more on topic than this car in this thread :?


 :lol:
I suspect you're right, RSB. Think I'd rather have my Quickvalve inserted somewhere unpleasant than be seen within 100 yards of that grey monstrosity.

If it's art, I don't get it. :?

PS: Liked your previous avatar picture better... :wink: Apart from the slap you'd get for sitting on the bonnet, naturally.


----------



## 4low

I love this, very fresh.
























[/quote][/quote]


----------



## j4zz_x

4low said:


> I love this, very fresh.


[/quote][/quote]

I bet his still got his exhaust heat shield in place. :roll:


----------



## Bikerz

Ian's (London lad) is a nice one!


----------



## ian222

j4zz_x said:


> 4low said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this, very fresh.
Click to expand...

[/quote]

I bet his still got his exhaust heat shield in place. :roll:[/quote]

What do you mean?


----------



## j4zz_x

ian222 said:


> j4zz_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4low said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this, very fresh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I bet his still got his exhaust heat shield in place. :roll:[/quote]

What do you mean?[/quote]

The cars sitting low on the grass, if the shields not there it can heat up and set the grass on fire. Its just a warning i was given when a garage removed mine (when it was rattling due to bolts rusting off).


----------



## kazinak

few more


----------



## muxgt

kazinak said:


> few more


What a beasty TT


----------



## Adam-tt

i even like the stick on rear window spoiler


----------



## Bago47

kazinak said:


> few more


Any idea where can I get such a spoiler? Link, price?


----------



## Adam-tt

votex is the rear one


----------



## spilz

That is stunning! could of come like that from the factory.

I mean, I know it didnt, but it looks like it could of lol.


----------



## ian222

Cheers guys, the kit was on it from the factory. All except the roof spoiler.


----------



## ian222

j4zz_x said:


> The cars sitting low on the grass, if the shields not there it can heat up and set the grass on fire. Its just a warning i was given when a garage removed mine (when it was rattling due to bolts rusting off).


Do you mean the heatshield around the cats? If so that has gone.


----------



## spilz

ian222 said:


> Cheers guys, the kit was on it from the factory. All except the roof spoiler.


OH, lol.

Awesome mate, love it!


----------



## Naresh

Bago47 said:


> Any idea where can I get such a spoiler? Link, price?


I previewed this spoiler a few years back on my coupe at Ace Cafe. There are a couple of manufacturers, Mattig and Reiger. I got the Reiger one from TT Shop (when it was a lot cheaper). :wink:


----------



## j4zz_x

ian222 said:


> j4zz_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cars sitting low on the grass, if the shields not there it can heat up and set the grass on fire. Its just a warning i was given when a garage removed mine (when it was rattling due to bolts rusting off).
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the heatshield around the cats? If so that has gone.
Click to expand...

Yeah, i was told not to park on long grass cos it could catch alight due to the heat.


----------



## muxgt

j4zz_x said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j4zz_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cars sitting low on the grass, if the shields not there it can heat up and set the grass on fire. Its just a warning i was given when a garage removed mine (when it was rattling due to bolts rusting off).
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean the heatshield around the cats? If so that has gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, i was told not to park on long grass cos it could catch alight due to the heat.
Click to expand...

I think the garage meant dry grass J4ZZ ...


----------



## warrenstuart

Not really into modded cars that much but this does look very nice i have to say. Like the yellow calipers too, i really didn't think that would work on a black car.


----------



## Matty!

^^^^ That black one is nice, but it is screaming for smoked side repeaters.


----------



## Nem

Rich196 said:


> I like nem's kingfisher blue is amazing


Cheers! 8)

I'll just leave these here...



















Nick


----------



## olds_cool

terry mardi said:


> Mine isn't too bad looking 8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know what you're thinking... 'Wow stunning car, is it for sale'? Funny you should think that, yes it is for sale in the for sale section on here for £2850 ..... (shameless plug) [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Terri i'm new on here so cant PM you or reply to your Add, can you send me a contact number if your car is still available please!!

regards

Raj.


----------



## jamman

I will send him a PM for you


----------



## terry mardi

Hi Raj, I've pm'd you my number mate.

James - thanks bud


----------



## TTSPORT666

warrenstuart said:


> Not really into modded cars that much but this does look very nice i have to say. Like the yellow calipers too, i really didn't think that would work on a black car.


Absolutely "smack me in the face mr tango man".....stunning!!  

Damien.


----------



## dalejones

What size ae these wheels and where do i get them??


----------



## sierra

dalejones said:


> What size ae these wheels and where do i get them??


if i had a coupe thats exactly how id want it to look. absolutely stunning


----------



## roddy

sierra said:


> dalejones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What size ae these wheels and where do i get them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i had a coupe thats exactly how id want it to look. absolutely stunning
Click to expand...

Votek rules


----------



## kazinak

19'' bbs speedlines


----------



## ian222

dalejones said:


> What size ae these wheels and where do i get them??


You cant buy them anymore :wink: :wink: plus they wont look good on anything but my car.


----------



## roddy

Adam-tt said:


> i even like the stick on rear window spoiler


aye manny,, not many of us have that ..


----------



## roddy

ian222 said:


> Cheers guys, the kit was on it from the factory. All except the roof spoiler.


how a TT should look ,,


----------



## roddy

Ian,, i notice you dont have the leon splitter,, have you ever tried it, i have heard it does not suit the Votek front, is that why,, i quite fancy one my self but dont want the expense and hassle if it not going to look good :?


----------



## ian222

Yes i did have it mate, but i am now too low to run with one. I liked it.


----------



## roddy

ian222 said:


> Yes i did have it mate, but i am now too low to run with one. I liked it.


cool mate,, yes it looks ok,, i see you gone back to 3 bar grill,, looks so MUCH better,,, IMO,,


----------



## bjmbentley

This car looks awesome! What front bumper is on this?


----------



## muxgt

ian222 said:


> dalejones said:
> 
> 
> 
> What size ae these wheels and where do i get them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cant buy them anymore :wink: :wink: plus they wont look good on anything but my car.
Click to expand...

The best looking car on the forum 

Did I say the best looking car on the forum :wink:

Yes I did


----------



## Tim G

dalejones said:


> What size ae these wheels and where do i get them??


Ian your cars looking amazing mate 

May as well get involved with some photos. Should never have sold her [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Tim G said:


> dalejones said:
> 
> 
> 
> May as well get involved with some photos. Should never have sold her [smiley=bigcry.gif]
Click to expand...

Your right you should never had lovely TT


----------



## Matty!

You are right, I have pictures of this on my computer which I rely on for inspiration!

What exhaust is that?


----------



## ian222

Yeah but Tim you owned the car but didnt do any of that to it.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> Yeah but Tim you owned the car but didnt do any of that to it.


Meowwww :lol: :wink:


----------



## TalibEstates

Brendanb86 said:


> In terms of cars I've seen in the flesh, my favourites are Ian's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Kaz's with the new wheels


Best by Far i have seen love the stance


----------



## ian222

jamman said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but Tim you owned the car but didnt do any of that to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Meowwww :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

lol, yeah might have been a bit harsh there, but true though.


----------



## Mondo

Well, he may not have _done _it, but he _has _it - and that's the Thread Subject: 

And it is quite lovely.


----------



## corradoman

TalibEstates said:


> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of cars I've seen in the flesh, my favourites are Ian's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Kaz's with the new wheels
> 
> 
> 
> Best by Far i have seen love the stance
Click to expand...

This is a stunning car but what does it drive like on 19s


----------



## cdavies360

corradoman said:


> TalibEstates said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendanb86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of cars I've seen in the flesh, my favourites are Ian's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and Kaz's with the new wheels
> 
> 
> 
> Best by Far i have seen love the stance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a stunning car but what does it drive like on 19s
Click to expand...

The wheels that I wanted but just didn't cut it in 18s. Stunning paint job though and good to see yellow calipers for a change.


----------



## Neb

roddy said:


> Adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> i even like the stick on rear window spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> aye manny,, not many of us have that ..
Click to expand...

You have more pics of the the window spoiler?


----------



## dalejones

keep posting! Audi porn!


----------



## MrJonny123

4low said:


> Mine from 2008,It's a bit dated now maybe, but i loved it, not long and the 2012 new Mk1 will be done, it's taking its time, but will be ready next year!!! 8)


Where did you get your engine covers, very nice!


----------



## ian222

He probably had them sprayed like that.


----------



## TTKING

Here's mine


----------



## V6RUL

Do like the wheels on that grey one though..
Steve


----------



## Basscube

I like that Grey one and the low black one looks the nuts :roll:


----------



## mk1f4n

Well for me theres one name that springs to mind and not only on TTs but Vws as well and thats BLUSIC, Just seems everything he does is exactly what I would have done only better lol


----------



## T3RBO

Thread cleaned up, now lets keep this on topic please.


----------



## maryanne1986

i have the best TT in my honest opinion because its mine


----------



## oldguy

On here, I'd have to go with either :

Jammans
Lovei_TT (Graham)

Both roadsters....

just my opinion, and never seen either in the flesh

OG

Sorry Yellow (Andy)


----------



## warrenstuart

Seeing as this has reared it's head again i'll say ian222 again, even with the new wheels :roll:

Warren.


----------



## TTSPORT666

warrenstuart said:


> Seeing as this has reared it's head again i'll say ian222 again, even with the new wheels :roll:
> 
> Warren.


Yes Ian is the king of stance, period... 8)

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

I am a fan of Hollie's black beauty... 

Damien.


----------



## micks_tt

Before the cambelt broke!! [smiley=bomb.gif]

hopefully will get it back all fixed Thurs


----------



## Nikos3008

Not the best on the forum but I love my own , as we all do otherwise wed all have the same lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roddy

ian222 and wak ,, both the best, and rustyintegraly for interior,,,,,,,, and then this


----------



## Tomm

TTSPORT666 said:


> I am a fan of Hollie's black beauty...
> 
> Damien.


I was going to post this exact car, it looks fantastic!

But I didn't want to interrupt the conversation at the time


----------



## roddy

it sure is,, 8) never seen it before


----------



## Matt B

Ian's car to look at, my car to drive lol.


----------



## MOUNTY

markusdarkus said:


> The defence rests, your honour....
> 
> although these are my favs i have seen:


Lovin the wheels on the black TT,what make :?:


----------



## Tomm

19" speedline splits I believe.

Search up and you will find a fair bit of info on them. Genuine ones are 5x112 I believe.

The above could be totally wrong, so please wait for another member to verify!


----------



## rustyintegrale

I've always loved the Grounded Crew stuff... Real class and different. 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666

Tomm said:


> 19" speedline splits I believe.
> 
> Search up and you will find a fair bit of info on them. Genuine ones are 5x112 I believe.
> 
> The above could be totally wrong, so please wait for another member to verify!


That is correct sir....I have a rare set of one piece speedy's in 5x100 no mahoosive heavy wheel adapters for me.. 

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ok tried to resist but any excuse for posting a pic of my baby. [smiley=baby.gif]

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ok tried to resist but any excuse for posting a pic of my baby. [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Damien.


Best TT its not even in the best colour :wink: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok tried to resist but any excuse for posting a pic of my baby. [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best TT its not even in the best colour :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

OEM blue is so yesterday.. :? 
Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok tried to resist but any excuse for posting a pic of my baby. [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best TT its not even in the best colour :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

Here's one in the right colour :lol:










And his brother


----------



## V6RUL

YELLOW_TT said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok tried to resist but any excuse for posting a pic of my baby. [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best TT its not even in the best colour :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's one in the right colour :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And his brother
Click to expand...

Ying and yang
Steve


----------



## ©hatterBox

Im shocked that its taken until page 15 for yellows QS to be on here but is hands down my favourite. Looks & attention to detail are something else 8) Although saying that followed closely 2nd by Tim G's.

Both influenced my decision into buying a TT


----------



## Stealth69

votex for the win....... if not a tad dirty


----------



## TTSPORT666

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok tried to resist but any excuse for posting a pic of my baby. [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best TT its not even in the best colour :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: Payback from earlier Andy?...lol..

And Steve...If OEM blue last year... what is nissan primera colour iridescent body wrap?? :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Mondo

©hatterBox said:


>


Needs clear corners. :wink:

(well, I had to find _something _wrong)


----------



## V6RUL

TTSPORT666 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok tried to resist but any excuse for posting a pic of my baby. [smiley=baby.gif]
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best TT its not even in the best colour :wink: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: Payback from earlier Andy?...lol..
> 
> And Steve...If OEM blue last year... what is nissan primera colour iridescent body wrap?? :lol: :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

But its not an OEM blue, which was my point..
Steve


----------



## Sean-f

Best looking is all down to personal taste some like this some like that, some hate this while others love it,

Has anyone ever done a who's got the quickest not just most BHP or off the mark but quickest say round a track (as street racing is against the law but I have seen some great races in Japan some really heavily modified cars pushing 140mph+ round the streets!!!) not suggesting we do that for a minuet but would love to see a quickest round the track would actually be measurable wit a stopwatch, I am almost sure Thruxton used to be available for exclusive daily hire and dont think it was too silly $$$ just a thought. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Mondo said:


> ©hatterBox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needs clear corners. :wink:
> 
> (well, I had to find _something _wrong)
Click to expand...

I know and have had a set in the garage for the last 4 years waiting to be fitted


----------



## V6RUL

Sean-f said:


> Best looking is all down to personal taste some like this some like that, some hate this while others love it,
> 
> Has anyone ever done a who's got the quickest not just most BHP or off the mark but quickest say round a track (as street racing is against the law but I have seen some great races in Japan some really heavily modified cars pushing 140mph+ round the streets!!!) not suggesting we do that for a minuet but would love to see a quickest round the track would actually be measurable wit a stopwatch, I am almost sure Thruxton used to be available for exclusive daily hire and dont think it was too silly $$$ just a thought. [smiley=book2.gif]


The Stig would have to drive all, as driving a car well is a good percentage of its performance.
I prefer straight lining as its easier to hang on.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## Stealth69

V6RUL said:


> Sean-f said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best looking is all down to personal taste some like this some like that, some hate this while others love it,
> 
> Has anyone ever done a who's got the quickest not just most BHP or off the mark but quickest say round a track (as street racing is against the law but I have seen some great races in Japan some really heavily modified cars pushing 140mph+ round the streets!!!) not suggesting we do that for a minuet but would love to see a quickest round the track would actually be measurable wit a stopwatch, I am almost sure Thruxton used to be available for exclusive daily hire and dont think it was too silly $$$ just a thought. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> The Stig would have to drive all, as driving a car well is a good percentage of its performance.
> I prefer straight lining as its easier to hang on.. :lol:
> Steve
Click to expand...

Just hand all your keys over, I'll drive them  LOL


----------



## Sean-f

Stealth69 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sean-f said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best looking is all down to personal taste some like this some like that, some hate this while others love it,
> 
> Has anyone ever done a who's got the quickest not just most BHP or off the mark but quickest say round a track (as street racing is against the law but I have seen some great races in Japan some really heavily modified cars pushing 140mph+ round the streets!!!) not suggesting we do that for a minuet but would love to see a quickest round the track would actually be measurable wit a stopwatch, I am almost sure Thruxton used to be available for exclusive daily hire and dont think it was too silly $$$ just a thought. [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> The Stig would have to drive all, as driving a car well is a good percentage of its performance.
> I prefer straight lining as its easier to hang on.. :lol:
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just hand all your keys over, I'll drive them  LOL
Click to expand...

Owner drivers only whats the point of modding a car to high performance if you can not drive it as yet I have never spent $$$ modding a car but did spend a hefty few pound on some driver training when I was younger best money I think I ever spent :lol: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT

OK, I'm not going to be left out of this so...







OK, not the best but I Love_iTT. :wink:

Graham


----------



## oldguy

Graham,

You (and James) got my vote on page 19.... :wink:


----------



## BaueruTc

Stealth69 said:


> votex for the win....... if not a tad dirty


That spoiler has grown on me.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Has anyone ever done a who's got the quickest not just most BHP or off the mark but quickest say round a track (as street racing is against the law but I have seen some great races in Japan some really heavily modified cars pushing 140mph+ round the streets!!!) not suggesting we do that for a minuet but would love to see a quickest round the track would actually be measurable wit a stopwatch, I am almost sure Thruxton used to be available for exclusive daily hire and dont think it was too silly $$$ just a thought. [smiley=book2.gif][/quote]

The Stig would have to drive all, as driving a car well is a good percentage of its performance.
I prefer straight lining as its easier to hang on.. :lol: 
Steve[/quote]

Just hand all your keys over, I'll drive them  LOL[/quote]

Owner drivers only whats the point of modding a car to high performance if you can not drive it as yet I have never spent $$$ modding a car but did spend a hefty few pound on some driver training when I was younger best money I think I ever spent :lol: :lol:[/quote]

What about modding for more feedback through the chassis? The power my 1.8t is putting out now improves the whole driving experience. I agree lessons are good. You need to know how to drive a high performance car...experience is the key. But hell that statement is a bit off. The TT 225/qs is very under powered in standard form.. Maybe your statement would be more prevalent to something like a 500bhp plus rear drive supercar. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Love_iTT

oldguy said:


> Graham,
> 
> You (and James) got my vote on page 19.... :wink:


Ooops! Sorry Graham - didn't see that but thanks. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Sean-f

[/quote]What about modding for more feedback through the chassis? The power my 1.8t is putting out now improves the whole driving experience. I agree lessons are good. You need to know how to drive a high performance car...experience is the key. But hell that statement is a bit off. The TT 225/qs is very under powered in standard form.. Maybe your statement would be more prevalent to something like a 500bhp plus rear drive supercar. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

Sorry Damien, was not trying to be negative but I think driver training is important no matter what the BHP/handling mods a car has had I am sure you would be surprised how much time half a day with a professional driver on a track would knock off your lap times.

Again sorry if caused offence was not what I was looking for.


----------



## TT02TOY

My car, with some new wheels


----------



## Mondo

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Needs clear corners. :wink: (well, I had to find _something _wrong)
> 
> 
> 
> I know and have had a set in the garage for the last 4 years waiting to be fitted
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Mind you, he who is without a list of items pending fitting cast the first stone. I'm getting thru my list but I've still got a catch can hose to relocate, a stainless steel dipstick to fit, a Forge strut brace to polish & fit and a charge pipe to get the baffle out of, Zircotec & fit.


----------



## Ian_W

Not very good pictures but I might as well get involved...


----------



## TTSPORT666

What about modding for more feedback through the chassis? The power my 1.8t is putting out now improves the whole driving experience. I agree lessons are good. You need to know how to drive a high performance car...experience is the key. But hell that statement is a bit off. The TT 225/qs is very under powered in standard form.. Maybe your statement would be more prevalent to something like a 500bhp plus rear drive supercar. :wink:

Damien.[/quote]

Sorry Damien, was not trying to be negative but I think driver training is important no matter what the BHP/handling mods a car has had I am sure you would be surprised how much time half a day with a professional driver on a track would knock off your lap times.

Again sorry if caused offence was not what I was looking for.[/quote]

No offence taken bud...What you said is correct..Look at sabine schmitz, she can drive a ford transit round the Nürburgring faster than some great drivers in their porker 911 turbo's.. :wink: Experience and a great handling tuned car make a good match..

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Ian_W said:


> Not very good pictures but I might as well get involved...


She sits lovely mate..Really wish i could get my bilstein coils to go that low at the rear.. 

Damien.


----------



## Ian_W

TTSPORT666 said:


> Ian_W said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not very good pictures but I might as well get involved...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She sits lovely mate..Really wish i could get my bilstein coils to go that low at the rear..
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Cheers 

It's running H&R with the rear platforms removed.


----------



## Idun

Best by far to my eyes, just outstanding


----------



## malstt

A pic of mine -


----------



## Sarah_casper

Nikos3008 said:


> Not the best on the forum but I love my own , as we all do otherwise wed all have the same lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


Pretty sure I've spotted you.... Leicester?


----------



## Sarah_casper

My V6 - Rita


----------



## Nikos3008

Correct I live in leicester not many people do on this place!


----------



## Sarah_casper

Nikos3008 said:


> Correct I live in leicester not many people do on this place!


You also work in the same office as I do as I've seen you in the car park lol

There's not many of us at all!


----------



## Skeee

Sarah_casper said:


> You also work in the same office as I do .............


 Don't forget this is a public forum. :roll:

So if the next post is along the theme of: 
"See you in the stationary cupboard in five!" 
Perhaps consider sending it via PM! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sarah_casper

Skeee said:


> Sarah_casper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also work in the same office as I do .............
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget this is a public forum. :roll:
> 
> So if the next post is along the theme of:
> "See you in the stationary cupboard in five!"
> Perhaps consider sending it via PM! :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

:lol: Theme incorrect!! Quite safe thankyou!


----------



## Basscube

Some stunning examples on here


----------



## Jamesc

Mine though i could be ever so slightly bias


----------



## Nikos3008

Sarah_casper said:


> Nikos3008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct I live in leicester not many people do on this place!
> 
> 
> 
> You also work in the same office as I do as I've seen you in the car park lol
> 
> There's not many of us at all!
Click to expand...

Haha seriously? You work at aylestone rd BG?

Small world

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Predator




----------



## tonksy26

Car looks good but way to much editing !!!! ^^^^


----------



## corrado1.8t

moro blue...............nice


----------



## Stealth69

After a wash.... Denim blue for the win!!


----------



## Bago47

Stealth69 said:


> After a wash.... Denim blue for the win!!


Almost perfect, BUT:
-needs shiny exhaust tips
-color coded rear valance would suit it better


----------



## Stealth69

I got a date with my exhaust pipes and a tin of brasso tomorrow


----------



## Tintin20

Hi Guys - i'm new on the forum.

Here are some pics of my friends TT QS all the way from Cape Town South Africa.

I hope to acquire one soon 


EDV Photography - Andre TT-12 by Etienne de Villiers Photography, on Flickr


EDV Photography - Andre TT-18 by Etienne de Villiers Photography, on Flickr


EDV Photography - Andre TT-5 by Etienne de Villiers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Couple of yellow with the hardtop on and a change of wheels


----------



## M18NTT

I like mine now its clean. It has clean tips too


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Almost OEM... 8) Click to enlarge.

























Hoggy.


----------



## Jagga

Some cracking looking cars in this thread and different forms of inspiration


----------



## brian1978

M18NTT said:


> I like mine now its clean. It has clean tips too


Looks awesone m8, but why the 5bar grille?


----------



## V6RUL

Mine..on one of its cleaner days..



Steve


----------



## M18NTT

brian1978 said:


> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like mine now its clean. It has clean tips too
> 
> Looks awesone m8, but why the 5bar grille?
Click to expand...

Not sure, for the year (late 2004) I suppose it should be a 3 bar grill. Probably had a shunt in the distant past and that's what got fitted as replacement. Never given it a thought until now but I don't dislike it so it'd be well down my list to replace it with something newer.


----------



## brian1978

M18NTT said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M18NTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like mine now its clean. It has clean tips too
> 
> Looks awesone m8, but why the 5bar grille?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure, for the year (late 2004) I suppose it should be a 3 bar grill. Probably had a shunt in the distant past and that's what got fitted as replacement. Never given it a thought until now but I don't dislike it so it'd be well down my list to replace it with something newer.
Click to expand...

Looks awesome all the same.


----------



## m4kvw

Agree that this is all down to preference and wallet size lol

My first TT:


















My current TT - Although the paint work needs some TLC [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ian_W

Ian_W said:


> Not very good pictures but I might as well get involved...


Update for 2014


----------



## jojo.f

My new baby !!

(not very good pic but no time to take any yet !)


----------



## newrayTT

A few of my 225


----------



## andy3748

Stealth69

Could you please let me know the exact spec of your wheel in the photo, i am struggling to spec them for my own Denim 2002 model. These seem to be the best wheels i can find which suit and look fantastic on yours.
Andy help with spec, cost and possible shop would be great.
I thought i had found them on e-bay but only in the states with a £250 delivery charge !!  
Many Thanks for your help
Andy3748


----------



## jamieh

newrayTT said:


> A few of my 225


I know this was posted almost a year ago, but I have to say, that engine bay is perfection! 8)


----------



## andy3748

E3 Yob

Could you please let me know exactly what wheels you have, ie: Full spec and possibly where they are from ( www or Shop \ Cost ) I need some for my denim blue mk1 but can only find similar in the states
MANY THANKS
ANDY


----------



## 3TT3

I dont think, from what Ive read that Yob visits here much anymore,but most of his specs are in older posts like his build thread.
Im fairly sure he got some special order ,custom offset wheels also from US at some stage(from reading).

btw the best looking mk1 TT is mine,or at least Im sure it must have featured on the cover of "desirable spider residences".


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

E3YOB's been a good lad and listed all his mods in his garage:
garage_vehicle.php?mode=view_vehicle&VID=1247#modifications

What you're looking for is probably in there, though maybe not the exact price/supplier.


----------



## newrayTT

Jamieh,- thanks for comments


----------



## andy3748

:wink: Hi All
Thought id chuck mine in. had it 2 years and done plenty of mods, Rear H1 spoiler arriving soon, V6 phantom diffuser to fit saturday, Shadow pro gauges the following week. Changing alloys soon to 19" hypers as current 18" BBS versions have had more than their fair share of curbing. Usual forge gear and mods, debaged, Mattig lense covers on way with denim blue pearl colour match and Stage 1 chipped. Just in repairs now with major rust to qtr and wheel arch due to poor repair bubbling before i bought it !! Hope you like it it. Cheers Andy


----------



## kettle

andy3748 said:


> :wink: Hi All
> Thought id chuck mine in. had it 2 years and done plenty of mods, Rear H1 spoiler arriving soon, V6 phantom diffuser to fit saturday, Shadow pro gauges the following week. Changing alloys soon to 19" hypers as current 18" BBS versions have had more than their fair share of curbing. Usual forge gear and mods, debaged, Mattig lense covers on way with denim blue pearl colour match and Stage 1 chipped. Just in repairs now with major rust to qtr and wheel arch due to poor repair bubbling before i bought it !! Hope you like it it. Cheers Andy


if you are going to 19s I would lower it first!


----------



## eddy_rooney

few of mine. lowering next.


----------



## andy3748

kettle said:


> andy3748 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Hi All
> Thought id chuck mine in. had it 2 years and done plenty of mods, Rear H1 spoiler arriving soon, V6 phantom diffuser to fit saturday, Shadow pro gauges the following week. Changing alloys soon to 19" hypers as current 18" BBS versions have had more than their fair share of curbing. Usual forge gear and mods, debaged, Mattig lense covers on way with denim blue pearl colour match and Stage 1 chipped. Just in repairs now with major rust to qtr and wheel arch due to poor repair bubbling before i bought it !! Hope you like it it. Cheers Andy
> 
> 
> 
> if you are going to 19s I would lower it first!
Click to expand...

Thanks Kettle, thought id try the wheels in position first to see if my 20 and 25 mm spacers need to come off, after im adding new discs and pads all round, then adjusting to lower it as best as poss followed by tracking.

Just got car back from rear qtr weld and paint repairs and its more damaged than when it went in, someones had as screwdriver to it and knocked dents all over whilst in their 'care' loosley speaking !!, luckily the paint shop said they'd sort it. After a £500+ bill, i'm a bit stuck so have to take the gamble and take it back after 2 weeks without it. Why cant we ever get decent service in the UK or is it just me.


----------



## andy3748

Thinking of these for replacing my tired 18" BBS set.
I think there great on my Denim pearl blue Mk1 - Personal taste but anyone got any opinions  
Have a good one
Andy


----------



## kettle

andy3748 said:


> kettle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andy3748 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: Hi All
> Thought id chuck mine in. had it 2 years and done plenty of mods, Rear H1 spoiler arriving soon, V6 phantom diffuser to fit saturday, Shadow pro gauges the following week. Changing alloys soon to 19" hypers as current 18" BBS versions have had more than their fair share of curbing. Usual forge gear and mods, debaged, Mattig lense covers on way with denim blue pearl colour match and Stage 1 chipped. Just in repairs now with major rust to qtr and wheel arch due to poor repair bubbling before i bought it !! Hope you like it it. Cheers Andy
> 
> 
> 
> if you are going to 19s I would lower it first!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kettle, thought id try the wheels in position first to see if my 20 and 25 mm spacers need to come off, after im adding new discs and pads all round, then adjusting to lower it as best as poss followed by tracking.
> 
> Just got car back from rear qtr weld and paint repairs and its more damaged than when it went in, someones had as screwdriver to it and knocked dents all over whilst in their 'care' loosley speaking !!, luckily the paint shop said they'd sort it. After a £500+ bill, i'm a bit stuck so have to take the gamble and take it back after 2 weeks without it. Why cant we ever get decent service in the UK or is it just me.
Click to expand...

You can work it out if you know the et and width of your new wheels and compare to the set-up you currently have.


----------



## DazWilko

Here's mine, Standard appart from mk4 r32 front brakes, adjustable rear tie arms, K&N Panel filter and forge 007 DV


----------

